# Karla. Hamolka



## vickyNightowl (Apr 22, 2016)

Most Canadians pobably know about this case.

She is apparently living in Chateauguay ,Quebec,under another name,,remarried and has 3 kids

People in the area,ofcourse are freaking out because they were not notified.

The issue is she did her time,by law.should she be left alone?
She and her then husband,raped and killed 3 girls,one of them being her sister where video of the act surfaced of her and her sisters unconscious body.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karla_Homolka


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, what a couple of monsters there!  I didn't know about this case.  I guess legally if she did her time she should be left alone, but I would be uneasy living near someone like this especially if I had daughters.  I'd also fear for her own children's safety.  Here's a video that tells part of her sick story.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 22, 2016)

The parents at the school where her kids attend,are very upset at not being told.

I can't imagine what her kids will think when they start understanding who she is.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2016)

A lot of people do not feel that she has 'done her time'.  She took a plea bargain ratting out her husband in exchange for a 12 year sentence for her role in murdering 3 children. Has she been rehabilitated?  I doubt it.  Are sociopaths/psychopaths cured?  Doubt it.  

She was legally free to go once released, but will probably be followed and persecuted for the rest of her life.  A terrible situation for her own children and uncomfortable for the residents of the community where she has chosen to live. 

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/04/21/karla-homolka-cunning-in-her-manipulations-dimanno.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2016)

Who or what agency would be obligated to notify those parents of such a thing?  Would they have to look people up who were suspect, like on a sex offender registry website or something like that?  I imagine the parents are angry, but who would tell them, especially if she already paid for the crimes?  I feel bad for her kids, hopefully her new husband is a good man, or she may travel down that same road again, she seems very weak in character.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 22, 2016)

The sex offender registry was not in affect back then.

I agree,she served her time.

I personally think she got away too easy.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 22, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Who or what agency would be obligated to notify those parents of such a thing?  Would they have to look people up who were suspect, like on a sex offender registry website or something like that?  I imagine the parents are angry, but who would tell them, especially if she already paid for the crimes?  I feel bad for her kids, hopefully her new husband is a good man, or she may travel down that same road again, she seems very weak in character.



Here in the US, victims must take the initiative - they file for a notification upon release, and if it gets approved by the court, then authorities are obliged to send notification to the victims. And you have to let the court know whenever your address changes. They don't go looking for you if the notification gets returned.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Here in the US, victims must take the initiative - they file for a notification upon release, and if it gets approved by the court, then authorities are obliged to send notification to the victims. And you have to let the court know whenever your address changes. They don't go looking for you if the notification gets returned.



Vicky I agree, she did get away too easy.  Wrigley's, I can see if you were a victim, but the general public in that area doesn't receive any type of notification, so in this case the parents are right to be angry and concerned, but they couldn't really expect to be notified.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 22, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vicky I agree, she did get away too easy.  Wrigley's, I can see if you were a victim, but the general public in that area doesn't receive any type of notification, so in this case the parents are right to be angry and concerned, but they couldn't really expect to be notified.



Ah. Got it.


----------



## Redd (Apr 23, 2016)

That monster mom should have done the right thing and never had children of her own. She will never get away with trying to cover up her identity and those kids will pay the price for her evil.

And woman who could sacrifice her own sister should have the child welfare looking down her back at all times making sure those kids are ok.


----------



## Debby (Apr 23, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, what a couple of monsters there!  I didn't know about this case.  I guess legally if she did her time she should be left alone, but I would be uneasy living near someone like this especially if I had daughters.  I'd also fear for her own children's safety.  Here's a video that tells part of her sick story.




I wonder what she thinks when she looks at her kids and thinks about what she did to her own sister and to Lesley Mahaffy and Kristin French?  Do you think she's tortured by that memory or is it 'oh well, who cares'?  And what about her kids?  They're very young now but when they get older and find out what their mom did?????

Another thing I have wondered about is how her parents feel about her and what she did to their other child.  Do they talk to her or have they cut her off because they can't bear the reminder?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 23, 2016)

Her sentence was much too liberal.  It should have been life without the possibility of parole.


----------



## Redd (Apr 23, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Her sentence was much too liberal.  It should have been life without the possibility of parole.



Falcon, she only received a 12 year sentence under a plea bargain where she blamed her husband. It was only after the tapes were found that had been hidden by their lawyer that her role surfaced showing in those sex tapes she was just as guilty.

But the plea bargain stood. Canada's justice system stinks at times.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 23, 2016)

I remember seeing a documentary on them. She was not a victim. She might regret her decisions at the time but I highly doubt she is a true victim.

 I don't know if the having kids thing was to replace her family or she simply doesn't get it. Some people think life has on/off and forget switches. It doesn't. She did do twelve years but in reality if she really eventually showed remorse for her crimes how can she have a family like nothing happened. If I was really repentant I would spend my life trying to educate and keep young women out of the kind of relationship she was in. Certain things in life one should not and/or can't really come back from or change.


----------



## Debby (Apr 23, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Her sentence was much too liberal.  It should have been life without the possibility of parole.




I think most Canadians are in complete agreement with you.  We were all horrified at the outcome.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2016)

What really puzzles me, is, why/how any man in his right mind would want to marry and father children with such a woman. 
She was an equal partner in crime, and there never should have been an opportunity for plea bargaining for either of those monsters .. because that's what they are.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 23, 2016)

Pinky said:


> What really puzzles me, is, why/how any man in his right mind would want to marry and father children with such a woman.
> She was an equal partner in crime, and there never should have been an opportunity for plea bargaining for either of those monsters .. because that's what they are.



I wonder the same thing.

Her parents,losing one daughter from the other daughters hands.

Was she under his control and so much fear?


I was abused when I was young,let me tell you,the fear is real.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm sorry you were abused, Vicky. I almost was, and I'll never forget it. I know how much strength it takes to openly talk about it. 
From all that was divulged to the public at the time of the trial, Homolka did appear to be a very willing partner in every way.
It's tragic that she made the decision to have children, as she should know her legacy will follow them through their entire lives.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 23, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I'm sorry you were abused, Vicky. I almost was, and I'll never forget it. I know how much strength it takes to openly talk about it.
> From all that was divulged to the public at the time of the trial, Homolka did appear to be a very willing partner in every way.
> It's tragic that she made the decision to have children, as she should know her legacy will follow them through their entire lives.



Thank you,I came out stronger from it.


I think that is why she also got away more easy.in the trial I think she claimed abuse ,I can't remember.

Her kids.
Her parents and other sister still keep in touch.
It must be so hard on her parents also.


----------



## Debby (Apr 25, 2016)

Vicky, are you saying that her parents and another sister keep in touch with her?  I believe in forgiveness and second chances for everyone, but I think I'd have a hard time with that kind of situation.  I'd like to think that I could rise above my 'natural' inclination to banish her but.........


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2016)

Debby said:


> Vicky, are you saying that her parents and another sister keep in touch with her?  I believe in forgiveness and second chances for everyone, but I think I'd have a hard time with that kind of situation.  I'd like to think that I could rise above my 'natural' inclination to banish her but.........



I wouldn't even try to rise above it.  Forgiveness is one thing, but letting a person who had done something like that back into my life?  No way.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2016)

It makes you wonder about her family and upbringing.   I think most families would be distraught that they somehow raised a monster....unless ???


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 25, 2016)

I went digging and found interview she did when shw got out.


She is married to her formal lawyers brother.

Her parents and sister were always by her side.

They love her but hate what she did.

She has a great relationship with all her family.


----------



## Debby (Apr 26, 2016)

I find it totally bizarre to read that 'she has a great relationship with her family'.  I mean I can understand parents staying in touch, but 'a great relationship'?  How do you put what she did 'in a box' and not let it influence you?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I went digging and found interview she did when shw got out.
> 
> 
> She is married to her formal lawyers brother.
> ...


I find all this even more unsettling.  Makes my skin crawl.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 26, 2016)

Debby said:


> I find it totally bizarre to read that 'she has a great relationship with her family'.  I mean I can understand parents staying in touch, but 'a great relationship'?  How do you put what she did 'in a box' and not let it influence you?



I never understood how many victims stay in an abusive relationship or parents who had junky kids lie,cheat and steal from them and others for decades. Parents, eh ok stand by your child during the process is onething but anything after is voluntary, especially with adult children. I think there is a combination of denial and blame game at play here ie they believed their daughter's abuse excuse. I've seen families seperate and split for far less. There are certain lines one does not cross in life and I guess with this family murder is not one of them.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 26, 2016)

I will try to find the link of the interview.its in French but there are English sub titles.

Whatinthe,staying in an abusive situation is out of fear,among other circumstances.
She did go with the 'abused wife' excuse  here.
If I understood right,in prison,she had a rrelationship with a man that murdered his wife.I don't believe she wasn't a willing participant and it wasn't just murder,there was video of her.
I just can't fit it in my mind about these parents. Like you said,denial.

Watching herr speak made me be disgusted of her more.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2016)

Debby said:


> I find it totally bizarre to read that 'she has a great relationship with her family'.  I mean I can understand parents staying in touch, but 'a great relationship'?  How do you put what she did 'in a box' and not let it influence you?



I agree.  I could never put something like that "in a box."  Maybe I'm just not forgiving enough, but every time I saw her what she did would be right in front of me, and I could certainly never trust her.  I think that when someone does the kinds of things she did, they've crossed a line they can never really "uncross."


----------



## Cookie (Apr 26, 2016)

I think we have to remember that people who commit these horrible crimes are dangerous sociopaths, I mean mentally disturbed. Of course they cannot be trusted as I don't believe sociopaths can be rehabilitated. Its not clear to me if she is really a sociopath though or if she could have been under the sway of Bernardo, as there is such a thing as indoctrination by a marital partner, just like people get indoctrinated into terrorist cults and they are brainwashed to commit violent acts. Even all the psychological testing she's undergone hasn't provided any definite answers as to her behavior. I think its normal for a family to stand by someone if they think she is 'sick' which might be the case here.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 26, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  I could never put something like that "in a box."  Maybe I'm just not forgiving enough, but every time I saw her what she did would be right in front of me, and I could certainly never trust her.  I think that when someone does the kinds of things she did, they've crossed a line they can never really "uncross."



'uncross'. That's my attitude towards certain things. Then you are labeled 'judgemental' or 'unforgiving'. When the law/system cuts one lose from an act like this all we have to do is tolerate them. If one wants to forgive, ignore or overlook what they did that is on each individual person. I always believe there are consequences for what one does. It might not be legal but there are consequences.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2016)

As a mother, I honestly doubt I could forgive what Homolka did to her sister. There are just some lines one wouldn't cross, even with coercion.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2016)

I looked this woman up online and I do not understand why she was given such a lenient plea bargain in light of the horrific crimes which she committed.  She appears to have been a willing, even eager, procurer and participant in the rapes and deaths of at least three girls (the first of which was her own younger sister), and in one case in the dismemberment of the victim's remains. 

Why in the world was this woman given only 12 years as a sentence for her crimes?  It's just crazy.


----------



## 911 (Apr 27, 2016)

I remember this case back in the mid to late 90's. We studied the case and dissected it during one of our investigative workshops. IMO, Homulka was given too light of a sentence even though she testified against her husband. Being a serial killer with at least three killings to one's credit should get no one a sweetheart deal. We do the same thing here in the U.S. Full justice was not given to the victims or their families. 

To kill someone is one thing, but to add torture to the crime that they performed on the victims shows how psychotic they really are. Having a psychopath walking around and thinking that she is OK now may be right, but it may also be the wrong thinking.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2016)

911 said:


> I remember this case back in the mid to late 90's. We studied the case and dissected it during one of our investigative workshops. IMO, Homulka was given too light of a sentence even though she testified against her husband. Being a serial killer with at least three killings to one's credit should get no one a sweetheart deal. We do the same thing here in the U.S. Full justice was not given to the victims or their families.
> 
> To kill someone is one thing, but to add torture to the crime that they performed on the victims shows how psychotic they really are. Having a psychopath walking around and thinking that she is OK now may be right, but it may also be the wrong thinking.



I completely agree.  Who knows if, or when, she will "go off" again?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 29, 2016)

911 said:


> I remember this case back in the mid to late 90's. We studied the case and dissected it during one of our investigative workshops. IMO, Homulka was given too light of a sentence even though she testified against her husband. Being a serial killer with at least three killings to one's credit should get no one a sweetheart deal. We do the same thing here in the U.S. Full justice was not given to the victims or their families.
> 
> To kill someone is one thing, but to add torture to the crime that they performed on the victims shows how psychotic they really are. Having a psychopath walking around and thinking that she is OK now may be right, but it may also be the wrong thinking.



I think there is too much emphasis on a conviction or conviction on a more severe crime. I'd rather have seen them both convicted of at least one murder without question and a longer sentence for the accomplice because she was an accomplice and not a victim.

On people wondering how someone could marry or ignore what this women did. In current events we have the affluenza mom who aided and abetted her son's(killer of four) escape going so far as to give him money for strippers. I think people go into such denial or refuse to admit that someone they are associated with is really messed up probably because they feel it reflects on them.


----------

